# Auto-Resume on paused transfers?



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

When transferring shows from tivo to tivo, especially recordings at "best" quality, we occasionally get pauses if we try to watch during the actual transfer. I wish the tivo would automatically, after a minute or so, automatically resume play without waiting for me to hit a key.

pete


----------

